# How Bored am I?



## bjkeys (Dec 29, 2018)

Today I repurposed some parts from the pneumatic zombies I made last Halloween and built a ventilator. Take that ford and GM.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Would definitely put that in storage just in case worst comes to worst!


----------

